# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Ciklusi radionica za učenike viših razreda OŠ te za srednjoškolce u TESI - besplatno

## tanjads

Ciklusi radionica za učenike viših razreda OŠ te za srednjoškolce u Psihološkom centru TESA. Besplatne su za korisnike. Naglasak je na učenju komunikacijskih vještina i jačanju samopoštovanja./http://www.tesa.hr/projekti/ciklus-radionica-za-ucenike-zrtve-vrsnjackog-nasilja/
Prva radionica je 5.11. (subota). Imamo dvije grupe (5.-7. razred OŠ, te grupa osmaši+srednjoškolsci) i u obje još ima mjesta. Primamo prijave na psiho.centar@tesa.hr (nove članove primamo do sljedeće subote 13.11., nakon toge se grupe zatvaraju).

----------


## tanjads

U tijeku su prijave za *ciklus radionica komunikacijskih vještina za učenike* koji trpe vršnjačko nasilje te sve ostale učenike koji žele naučiti bolje se zalagati za sebe i razvijati samopouzdanje. Početak je 29. travnja 2017. u Psihološkom centru Tesa, Trg bana Josipa Jelačiča 1/III, Zagreb. Ciklusi radionica namijenjeni su učenicima viših razreda osnovne škole te učenicima srednjih škola. Prijave i dodatne informacije na psiho.centar@tesa.hr. Sudjelovanje je besplatno (zahvaljujući financijskoj podršci Ministarstva demografije, obitelji, mladih i socijalne politike.

Tu možete pročitati više: http://www.tesa.hr/istaknuto/ciklus-...na-za-ucenike/

----------

